# Moving to albuquerque NM next yr... what can I find



## Sane1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, I know I can google... and have.. but I would like to hear from folks who have been to the area or live there and hear their personal experiences.  Please share!!


----------



## josh_r (Sep 17, 2009)

there is a dwarf found near there. there is also S. c. edwardsi !!!!


----------

